# Moving from DF to GDL



## lizzers (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey,
Has anyone here lived in both cities? I'm an American expat living in DF (5 yrs on and off), but I'm thinking about moving to Guadalajara.

Has anyone on the forum lived in both? 

What are some good neighborhoods to live in? Where is the best place to look for housing (segunda mano, newspaper, etc)?

Thanks!

ps-I'm totally fluent in Spanish and I'll be working from home with my own business, so traffic is not a concern


----------



## Caitlin (Jun 9, 2009)

*Neighbourhoods in GDL*

I've never lived in DF, but I have just recently moved to GDL and found a flat, so if you're still interested in neighbourhoods....

We got a flat in Colonia Americana, which I highly recommend if you like going out for coffees while working from home, or going out for a drink at night. It's very nice to walk around, very shady with lots of trees, and there are plenty of quiet streets. It's also not too far from the centre and close to Avenida Chapultapec, and to Avenida Vallarta, which gets turned into a bike lane every Sunday (really nice). It was a bit difficult to find an apartment here, but probably easier if you're not looking for furnished.

I also saw apartments in Ladron de Guevara, and area about 20 minutes from Chapultapec. The apartments I saw there were probably nicer, overall, but the area wasn't, for me, quite as good (I like to have everything just outside my front door). However, if you're more car oriented, it would be a nice place.

Guadalajara is a great city from what I've seen. Honestly one of my favourite places that I've lived, if only I could meet some people...

Hope this helps, if you're still considering!

(Oh, and I was originally looking for housing in the newpaper and online, but the place we finally found was by word of mouth, through talking to local restaurant owners, etc.)


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Caitlin said:


> I've never lived in DF, but I have just recently moved to GDL and found a flat, so if you're still interested in neighbourhoods....
> 
> We got a flat in Colonia Americana, which I highly recommend if you like going out for coffees while working from home, or going out for a drink at night. It's very nice to walk around, very shady with lots of trees, and there are plenty of quiet streets. It's also not too far from the centre and close to Avenida Chapultapec, and to Avenida Vallarta, which gets turned into a bike lane every Sunday (really nice). It was a bit difficult to find an apartment here, but probably easier if you're not looking for furnished.
> 
> ...


I have lived in Guadalajara for several years and agree with these comments. The area just east of Chapultepec and Vallarta is great for being able to walk to everything. I found my house by walking around the neighborhood and looking at signs on buildings. Newspapers and online didn't help at all.


----------

